# Callochromis melanostigma Burundi ?



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

does anyone know anything about this fish?


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow nobody has kept this fish?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

They are aggressive, fast swimming and they jump.


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

i keep callochromis macrops. What do you want to know about these fish?


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

anything really. what size tank do they need? How big do they get? Wha do they eat? I have only found a little information on them and they are different as far as information.


----------



## mrgreen (May 28, 2004)

males reach close to 15cm , girls just under 10cm
best kept in a 3x2 or 4x2 with a single male , although 6 foot may be enough for two males

kept comfortable with fine sand and rock caves to retreat into when felt threatened.

males build spawning cones in the sand , best colours will be achieved when cover is offered.

nice choice of species by the way
hope that helps

Cheers
Steve Green


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks it helps alot!


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

careful with wild callochromis

from my past experience a wild male will ravage a 6 foot tank but still usually only mess with their own kind.


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

i have a wild group, 1 male 3 females with a few fry in a 60 gallon tank. i have had them in there for over a year without any problems, though any other type of fish i would try and put in there they would not tolerate except for lamprologus type fish.


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

I had a colony of wild callochromis stappersi and my male killed off all of my other callochromis in a 6ft 180 gallon setup

They wouldnt mess with any of the trophs or cyps i had in there...
lol total opposite experience

soo good luck either way


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

ya, i have also found that expierences with this fish may vary a lot. i also had a trio in a 100 gallon and the mail killed all the females.


----------

